# Glucorx Aidex cgm



## Martin62 (Apr 8, 2022)

Have just applied my 3rd aidex cgm. The 1st one was doing well, but died after 10 days. I phoned them up and had a replacement delivered the next day. The 2nd one lasted the whole 14 days and was mostly accurate. 
Let's see how this one goes .


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 8, 2022)

Are you self funding these and if so, why? You should be able to get Libre on prescription, particularly now under the new NICE guidelines..... Not that it isn't interesting to hear about different products. When you say mostly accurate could you quantify that? ie is it like Libre where it is fairly consistently so much above or more usually below BG by about 1mmol or was it a bit more random..... or do you not have experience of Libre to compare?


----------



## Martin62 (Apr 8, 2022)

Hi Barbara, I self funded the starter pack to see what it was like, this consists of 2 sensors and a transmitter.  The transmitter has a 4 year lifespan and you clip it onto the sensor once applied. I found it to be very close to my actual bg , but on the odd occasion it was way out I could recalibrate it.
I can't compare it to my libre experience as my sensor seemed way out, then died after 4 days, it could have been that I placed it on the wrong part of my arm as I found the instructions a bit vague.  Anyway took the thing off in a temper tantrum and threw it in the bin, didn't bother contacting Abbott .
I have a meeting with the Hospital diabetes consultant in May and will definitely bring up the subject of cgm/ flash monitors with him.
I would be happy to give the libre another go.
Martin


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 10, 2022)

Good to hear it is working well for you @Martin62 - and that customer services were responsive in sending a replacement. 

Nice to know there’s another option on the market - the pace of change is so fast at the moment!


----------



## RossGreenhill (Apr 26, 2022)

I'm on my second Aidex sensor in less than a week and the second one has now failed. Both lasted less than 3 days. I had 10 libre 2 sensors and only had one fail. I have to say I'm not impressed with the Aidex, the app isn't very good. As a self funding type 2 the cheaper monthly cost of the aidex isn't worth it if it just keeps failing.


----------



## Lucyr (Apr 26, 2022)

RossGreenhill said:


> As a self funding type 2 the cheaper monthly cost of the aidex isn't worth it if it just keeps failing.


This was my conclusion too, gave up after 2 sensors and just use libre with breaks between to reduce the cost


----------



## RossGreenhill (Apr 26, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> This was my conclusion too, gave up after 2 sensors and just use libre with breaks between to reduce the cost


I'm glad I'm not the only one with a bad experience of the system.


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 30, 2022)

I remember when our ccg forced me to give up my trusty blood glucose monitor and use this manufacturer's BG monitor instead. Couldn't rely on it to make treatment decisions. My fear is that eventually the NHS may force those getting cgms on the NHS to use this manufacturer's cgm solely because it is the least expensive.


----------



## helli (Apr 30, 2022)

BadaBing said:


> I remember when our ccg forced me to give up my trusty blood glucose monitor and use this manufacturer's BG monitor instead. Couldn't rely on it to make treatment decisions. My fear is that eventually the NHS may force those getting cgms on the NHS to use this manufacturer's cgm solely because it is the least expensive.


My experience is contrary to this.
My diabetes clinic has selected insulin pump options based upon the reliability. It discounted some pumps due to too many faults and bad customer support despite the price being lower


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 30, 2022)

helli said:


> My experience is contrary to this.
> My diabetes clinic has selected insulin pump options based upon the reliability. It discounted some pumps due to too many faults and bad customer support despite the price being lower


I hope You are right helli and that the NHS adopts the same policy as they have in your clinic.

I am sceptical. History teaches me when central government is looking to make cost savings from NHS budgets, slashing diabetes spending is an easy target.


----------



## helli (Apr 30, 2022)

BadaBing said:


> I hope You are right helli and that the NHS adopts the same policy as they have in your clinic.
> 
> I am sceptical. History teaches me when central government is looking to make cost savings from NHS budgets, slashing diabetes spending is an easy target.


It is sad that some of the budget decisions made by the NHS make us so cynical but there are definitely some good guys making good decisions around.


----------



## m1dnc (May 2, 2022)

I'm giving this a trial too. Applied the first sensor on Friday. It was a bit of a flaky start. I had to re-install the app and re-start my phone a couple of times, but eventually the transmitter and phone started talking to one another and communication has been OK since then.

I'm running it in parallel with the Dexcom, which I know suits me and matches my finger prick BGs pretty consistently, but not a terribly convincing experience so far. They follow each other quite well in the 6-10 range, but this morning I was starting to feel a bit low and the Dexcom was heading down to the low 4's while the the Aidex was telling me I was safely in the 5's. This is the range where you need it to be on the ball.

At the moment, the app only works with Apple smartwatches, but I'm a Fitbit wearer so it's a bit of a pain to get my phone out every time I want to check.

I'm pretty happy with the Dexcom, so the only driver to change for me is the money saving. I have my 6-month review at the hospital in a couple of weeks and I going to ask about funding now that the NICE guidance has changed.


----------



## Martin62 (May 8, 2022)

BadaBing said:


> I remember when our ccg forced me to give up my trusty blood glucose monitor and use this manufacturer's BG monitor instead. Couldn't rely on it to make treatment decisions. My fear is that eventually the NHS may force those getting cgms on the NHS to use this manufacturer's cgm solely because it is the least expensive.


I wouldn't worry too much about being forced to have the cheaper aidex cgm , my Diabetes consultant and his team had never heard of it , they set me up with the libre 2 .


----------

